# medicare and physicians billing



## SallieF (Mar 14, 2012)

i am trying to find where medicare states the rendering physician must have a physical address and not a PO BOX. 
Does anyone out there have any information on this?


----------



## GaPeach77 (Mar 14, 2012)

Try looking where Medicare states its provider address guidelines for physical and fiscal addresses. It use to be part of the Medicare provider enrollment package.


----------



## halebill (Mar 14, 2012)

If I'm not mistaking, this is part of the 5010 conversion.


----------



## Cfoster (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes, it is part of 5010 conversion. You can have a PO Box, it just has to go in a different place in the electronic format. Your software vendor will have to tell you where to put the physical address and where to put the PO box so they can pull it into your electronic format correctly.

Charla Foster, CPC, CPMA


----------

